

Again and Again, 3 Boston Entrepreneurs Left Crowdfunders in the Lurch - ilamont
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2015/08/26/crowdfunding-raised-money-failed-to-deliver/

======
dhutchinson
Anytime there is a platform for money to be exchanged from one party to
another, there will always be people who will exploit it.

